# Help with Clutch job on 94 Altima 5speed



## strawberry (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi my name is Kristi, I'm on here because my dad is fixing my nephews car - 1994 Nissan Altima 5 speed tran. He said something about a R & R clutch job. He wanted me to get on line and see if there was anything I could get off here to give him an idea of what to do... I would really appricate if anyone could tell me how to do a clutch job on a 1994 Nissan Altima 5 speed... thank you ...


----------



## swamper8 (Aug 15, 2005)

*clutch replacement*



strawberry said:


> Hi my name is Kristi, I'm on here because my dad is fixing my nephews car - 1994 Nissan Altima 5 speed tran. He said something about a R & R clutch job. He wanted me to get on line and see if there was anything I could get off here to give him an idea of what to do... I would really appricate if anyone could tell me how to do a clutch job on a 1994 Nissan Altima 5 speed... thank you ...


I just finished a clutch job on a 1995 Altima. It's not the hardest job in the world but your dad will need a full set of tools and can't be a beginner mechanic. I bought a Chilton's manual just to give myself a general idea of the procedure. Basically the transmission needs to be dropped out of the vehicle in order to service the clutch. I bought a complete clutch kit from Advance Auto Parts (Parts America depending on what part of the country you live in). It was $130 and included a new clutch disc, pressure plate, throwout bearing, pilot bearing and alignment tool. I'll field some specific questions if your dad has them, however describing the whole process would mean writing a book here. One thing to note is the condition of the radiator support where the engine/tranny cross member bolts to it(front/center). The Altima I worked on was completely rotted out in that area and I had to replace the entire radiator support as well. It was only $100 (aftermarket), however it was spot welded in the car in multiple places so it's not a job for the faint-of-heart.


----------



## strawberry (Aug 16, 2005)

Cool... Thank you so much... My dad's not a beginner mechanic - he's been doing this for 30 something years, it's just that he's getting up in his age and he's actually never done a clutch job on an Altima, my brother has always helped him but my brother is currently not in the picture .... I really do appriciate your help... Thank you... 

Strawberry... (Kristi) :hal: :thumbup:


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Of course remove battery, the air box, the axles, the starter, the clutch slave cylinder, the shift rod. Then support the engine and remove the top motor mount on the driver's side and remove the rear lower engine mount.
Remove the trans bolts (note the location as you remove the nine bolts) and pull the trans out. 
Check for hot spots and cracking on the flywheel, I recommend resurfacing for light surface problems and replacing it for obvious defects.
When installing, two step the torque of the pressure plate first to 14 ft/lb and then 16-29 ft/lb.
The upper trans to engine 5 bolts should be torqued to 29-36 ft/lb and the lower 4 bolts should be torqued to 22-30 ft/lb.

Troy


----------

